# Work Visa in USA



## Kendyl (Jan 14, 2009)

If anyone could help me out with this that would be great!

I am from Canada but am living in the US on an F-1 student visa while I am going to school for the next three years.

My boyfriend is also from Canada but would like to come down and live with me. 

Does anyone know the options that he has regarding working down here....if it is possible at all or if it is a lost cause. He is a journeyman millwright with lots of experience, if that makes any difference.

If anyone has any input on this, good or bad, it would be appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

try googling "TN visa" (or more appropriately, go to USCIS Home Page and look for TN -- stands for Trade NAFTA -- visa requirements) to see if he's eligible to come over on that. 

I'm not sure what a journeyman millwright but presumably you do, so you should be able to determine if he would be eligible for a TN.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> try googling "TN visa" (or more appropriately, go to USCIS Home Page and look for TN -- stands for Trade NAFTA -- visa requirements) to see if he's eligible to come over on that.
> 
> I'm not sure what a journeyman millwright but presumably you do, so you should be able to determine if he would be eligible for a TN.


Not the official list but a good starting point nevertheless. I'm afraid the OPs bf is probably SOL.

Grasmick's TN List


----------

